# Redtube-Abmahnungen: Immer mehr Hinweise auf möglichen Betrug



## sascha (16 Dezember 2013)

*Die Redtube-Abmahnungen ziehen weiter Kreise. Zwei Wochen nach Beginn der Abmahnwelle deutet nach Medienberichten immer mehr darauf hin, dass es bei der Beschaffung der Daten der abgemahnten Nutzer zu illegalen Aktionen gekommen sein könnte. Ein Jurist spricht von “Abzocke im großen Stil” und stellt einen Musterbrief kostenlos zur Verfügung.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...mmer-mehr-hinweise-auf-moeglichen-betrug-8055


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

http://focus.de/digital/internet/re...e-sex-portal-zwangsumgeleitet_id_3486363.html

Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt schon selbstständig....


----------



## TWR (17 Dezember 2013)

sascha schrieb:


> *Die Redtube-Abmahnungen ziehen weiter Kreise. Zwei Wochen nach Beginn der Abmahnwelle deutet nach Medienberichten immer mehr darauf hin, dass es bei der Beschaffung der Daten der abgemahnten Nutzer zu illegalen Aktionen gekommen sein könnte. Ein Jurist spricht von “Abzocke im großen Stil” und stellt einen Musterbrief kostenlos zur Verfügung.*
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/1...mmer-mehr-hinweise-auf-moeglichen-betrug-8055



Interessant ist, mal archiv.org nach älteren Webseiten von retdube.com und redtube.net zu durchforsten. Ich habe bisher nur zwei Archiv-Vorgänge gefunden (hatte aber nicht viel Zeit). Dennoch: die Zugriffszahlen steigen sprunghaft Mitte 2013 an und in einem Quelltext fand ich Frame-Weiterleitungen, u.a. red-tube.com... 

Vielleicht kann sich mal einer die Mühe machen, und da genauer nachforsten 

TWR


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2013)

TWR schrieb:


> Frame-Weiterleitungen, u.a. red-tube.com...


sicher red-tube.com?
von wann?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2013)

http://www.ksta.de/digital/-abmahnw...-in-die-falle-gelockt-,15938568,25636400.html


> Doch wie genau ist nun Advokat S. mit Hilfe der Software GLADII 1.1.3 an die IP-Adressen gekommen? Laut Redtube nämlich gab es durch itGuards keinerlei Zugriffe auf deren Server und Logfiles.
> 
> Eine plausible Erklärung bietet der User Digital Data bei jetzt.de. Demnach waren die User gar nicht auf redtube.com, sondern bei der ähnlich klingenden und geschriebenen Seite retdube.com. Dieser so genannte Honeypot sei am 21. Juli 2013 in Panama registriert worden. Von dort seien die Nutzer mittels einem Redirect auf die urheberrechtlich geschützten Filme von Redtube umgeleitet worden. Auf dem Weg dorthin konnte der Inhaber der Domain problemlos die IP-Adressen abgreifen. In den von U+C verschickten Abmahnungen taucht der 24. Juli 2013 als frühestes Datum auf, an denen einer der geschützten Clips angeschaut worden sein soll.


----------



## twr (17 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> sicher red-tube.com?
> von wann?


Hallo,

ja, sicher. War, denke ich, im Juli 2013. Muss nochmal nachsehen in archiv.org.

BG TWR


----------

